# אמא של הכלה נפטרה, מה רושמים בהזמנה?



## האספנית (16/1/13)

אמא של הכלה נפטרה, מה רושמים בהזמנה? 
שלום חברים יקרים- אתמול שאלתי שאלה (קיראו בהמשך) וקיבלתי תשובה מ- Bobbachka (תודה על התשובה המהירה), אך זו האופציה השגרתית- לדשום בהזמנה הורי הכלה:   אמא ז"ל ואבא....X  ואחרי זה את שמות הורי החתן.  ואני בכל זאת מחפשת תשובה יצירתית יותר,
שונה מהרגיל, האם למישהו יש רעיון נוסף? אחזור שוב על הבעיה ואשמח לתשובה:
בת דודתי מתחתנת בקרוב. לצערנו אמא שלה נפטרה לפני שנתיים. הבעיה, איך רושמים בהזמנה בסעיף הורי הכלה?
תמיד היה לי מוזר לקבל הזמנות לחתונות שבהן גם ההורה שמת! ז"ל, מזמין לחתונה.
אשמח לקבל חוות דעת והצעות יצירתיות , מה לרשום בכל זאת לצד הורי החתן ששניהם בחיים ?
תודה


----------



## pipidi (16/1/13)

אפשר לרשום יבל"א או יבדל"א 
כלומר "יבדל לחיים ארוכים".

השאלה אם זה משהו שמפריע לך, או שאת שואלת בשם בת דודתך? זה הרי ההזמנה של החתונה שלה בסופו של דבר.


----------



## ShirShir (16/1/13)

אפשר לכתוב כך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דינה (ז"ל) ומשה כהן

או

משה כהן
(דינה ז"ל)

ההורים ששניהם בחיים - כרגיל:

דינה ומשה כהן

או

דינה ומשה
כהן


----------



## A m a n a (16/1/13)

ראיתי גם כך: 
אמנם המקרה היה קצת אחר, רצו להוסיף שמות של סבים ז"ל, אבל כתבו את שמות ההורים ואח"כ כתוב משהו כמו "זכורים באהבה" ומתחת לזה שמות הסבים בצירוף ז"ל.

אולי אפשר לעשות משהו כזה גם בשביל האמא ז"ל


----------



## האספנית (17/1/13)

תודה רבה


----------

